

Iron Sky Official Theatrical Trailer - yesbabyyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc

======
malloreon
I was looking forward to this until I found out it was a comedy instead of a
serious b-movie.

The latter would be awesome.

